# HalfAce.....New MrExcel MVP



## Krishnakumar (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Dan,

*Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! *

Well deserved.


----------



## Cbrine (Jun 24, 2005)

Great job Dan, 
Well deserved.

Cal


----------



## Oorang (Jun 24, 2005)

Congrats

Out of curiousity... How does one become a MVP?


----------



## Cbrine (Jun 24, 2005)

Oorang,
   You don't want to open that can of worms!!!  Do a search on the MVP here in this forum, and see some of the past discussions.

Cal


----------



## NateO (Jun 24, 2005)

Congrats to Dan, Greg and jmiskey. Thank you for all of your fine efforts here.

http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=152181



			
				Oorang said:
			
		

> Out of curiousity... How does one become a MVP?


It's more of an art than a science; a unique blend of skill and contributions to the forums, here.


----------



## Glaswegian (Jun 24, 2005)

Many congratulations Dan, Greg & jmiskey - all well deserved indeed!!


----------



## Tazguy37 (Jun 25, 2005)

Hear, hear!  Thanks for all the great tips and dedication to people you don't even know!  Your efforts are truly appreciated!


----------



## shajueasow (Jun 25, 2005)

Hi DAn,
Your day has come.
 
So now think of changing from HalfAce to FULLACE.


----------



## HalfAce (Jul 24, 2005)

Wow, thanks everyone.
I just ran across this thread or I would've responded sooner.

Guess I need to cruise through the lounge more often.  

Dan


----------



## shades (Jul 27, 2005)

Congrats, Dan. Your work on the board is much appreciated, even by lurkers. Keep up the excellent standards of MrExcel.


----------

